# Check Engine Soon Light?



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

I've gotten a Injen Cold air intake installed on my nissan sentra by a local autosports shop and now i have this check engine soon light on my dashboard. the people at the autosports shop claim that the check engine soon light kicked in when he removed the battery from the car to install the cold air intake and the light will go away after couple of start up's. is this true and is there another way of turning it off?? these ppl at the autosports shop are starting to piss me off.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

fondoo said:


> *I've gotten a Injen Cold air intake installed on my nissan sentra by a local autosports shop and now i have this check engine soon light on my dashboard. the people at the autosports shop claim that the check engine soon light kicked in when he removed the battery from the car to install the cold air intake and the light will go away after couple of start up's. is this true and is there another way of turning it off?? these ppl at the autosports shop are starting to piss me off. *


no the light won't go away. reset the ecu and find out what code it is. more than likely it's the MAF (12) since you got an intake they probably forgot to connect it and turned it on and reconnected it afterwards.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

same thing happened when i put in my hotshot . as long as the mass air is still attached it is just trying to get a feel for the new placement of it the air is coming in at a different plac take it to any good mechanic they should be able to reset the let and/or see if there is a problem sometimes performance shop guiy forget to re attach the air sensor from the stock air box ( different from mass air it is a little plug)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

addictednissan said:


> *same thing happened when i put in my hotshot . as long as the mass air is still attached it is just trying to get a feel for the new placement of it the air is coming in at a different plac take it to any good mechanic they should be able to reset the let and/or see if there is a problem sometimes performance shop guiy forget to re attach the air sensor from the stock air box ( different from mass air it is a little plug) *


do it yourself. all you need is a 12mm socket and a screwdriver. takes like 5 min and you can tell what is wrong with your car.


----------

